# Secret Tivo Codes and Quickplay (Skip Forward and Clock)



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

I've been able to setup Skip-Forward (S-P-S 30 S) and clock (S-P-S 9 S), and turn the clock back off, but a problem I ran into was hitting Play and then Select sometimes turned on Quickplay. Not sure what I did or didn't do to not make that happen, but turning the clock on and then off took several tries, and I'm not sure what lead to success. Can someone clue me in? It seems like the codes aren't the best way of doing things with a machine that does Quickplay.

Also on this topic, am I correct that if you have the clock turned on it's always on, and not just when the progress bar is showing? That seems really bizarre.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

QuickPlay is enabled/disabled via Play-Select. These code will turn it on/off, but you can flip it back without having to disable the code. Just press Play-Select again.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> QuickPlay is enabled/disabled via Play-Select. These code will turn it on/off, but you can flip it back without having to disable the code. Just press Play-Select again.


I think you're missing the point of my question. When I was trying to turn the clock on and off, often it would just turn on quick play instead because the code includes Play-Select. The clock would stay off or on (whatever it's current state was).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've never had that issue. The code still works even if it toggles QuickPlay so there is no interference between the two. Maybe you're messing up the timing because QuickPlay is being toggled? (it does cause a brief pause in the video)


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I've never had that issue. The code still works even if it toggles QuickPlay so there is no interference between the two. Maybe you're messing up the timing because QuickPlay is being toggled? (it does cause a brief pause in the video)


It didn't seem to be an issue with skip forward, but I only had to do that once. It was the clock I had the issue with, both turning it on and off.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have to turn the clock off on my Mini all the time. My wife likes it, I hate it. So when she watches she turns it on and when I watch I turn it off. I've never had an issue. I do it so frequently the timing of it is second nature to me, so maybe that's why?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

When you are on Live TV and at the end of the buffer, there is no QuickPlay mode, so, with no onscreen dialog boxes, you can press Select-Select-Play-Select-9-Select-Clear for the clock. The extra Select at the beginning is to bypass the mini-guide, and the Clear at the end is to prevent it from changing channels (9 for the clock.)


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

You can also use kmttg to send any of the special codes and it seems to always work on the first try.


----------

